# Which car insurance companies would accept Canadian driving experience



## banadoora

I was wondering if someone would help me out who has had experience with auto insurance companies. I am in the final steps of purchasing a car here in Germany and would need auto-insurance. I was wondering if anyone would know of any insurance company that would take my 12 year driving experience back in Montreal into account to calculate insurance rates?

I called a couple of companies up and they told me that they need a document stating my SF # back in Canada. I told them that it works different in Canada and they said then I would be considered as a new driver, which I think is unfair.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You might see if your German insurer would accept a document from either your provincial motor vehicle agency regarding your driving record (i.e. statement that you had no violations recorded over the past x years) or your Canadian auto insurer regarding your claim record.

I requested a driving record from the state of California, but the document they sent me was basically a blank sheet of paper and so was pretty well useless to the insurance company. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

